# Hilfe bei Logo Arbeit



## sconey (5. Juli 2004)

Weiss nicht ganz ob ich hier richtig bin also falls ich hier ausversehen falsch bin dann tut es mir leid verschiebt mich einfach...

also folgendes Szenario:

Ich will ein Logo entwickeln und da ich es spätervieleicht mal vergrössern will wollte ich gleich von anfang an alles richtig machen!
Ich Habe nur Photoshop und da dies ja bekanntlich ein Pixelgrafik Programm ist ist es schlecht geeignte fürmein Vorhaben (oder?)
Wie sollte ich am besten Vorgehen?
Wie gesagt das Logo soll von anfang an "richtig" gemacht sein.
Ich will nicht mit PS anfangen und später wenn ich es als Poster brauche... naja ihr wisst wies weiter geht 

also ich danke euch und hoffe auf eure Hilfe

Rony


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juli 2004)

Wenn du nur Photoshop zur Verfügung hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall mit dem Zeichenstift (Vektorwerkzeug) arbeiten. Ansonsten würde ich dir dann doch eher zu Adobe Illustrator raten


----------



## sconey (5. Juli 2004)

wieso? reicht das Vektorenwerkzeug bei PS nicht?


----------



## Consti (5. Juli 2004)

Doch es reicht schon, doch mit Illustrator ist das vieeel einfacher. Du kannst es die Vorstellen, wie wenn du einen einfarbinge Schatten erstellen musst.

Man KANN es mit Paint machen - wenn man viel Zeit hat, mit Photoshop geht es aber viel schneller und auch sauberer - einfach mehr Komfort!

So ists bei Illustrator und PS auch!


----------



## sconey (7. Juli 2004)

ich habe leider nur PS also muss ich die "Paint" variante machen.
Wie gehe ich mit dem Vektorenwerkzeug um? Wie speichere ich diese Vektoren dann?

danke


----------



## Lobi (7. Juli 2004)

Also wenn du nur PS hast würd ich es gleich in einer "vernünftigen" Grösse erstellen und hinterher verkleinern.

Ist zwar auch nicht die tollste Lösung, aber immer noch besser als später vergrössern!

Verkleinern kann man am verlustfreihesten, wenn man in mehreren Schritten verkleinert und das Bild immer wieder scharf stellt zwischendurch.

Ich selber verkleinere meist so in 300ter Schritten (also ca 300 px im angepassten Seitenverhältnis kleiner.

Bei sehr grossen Bildern fang ich aber oft schon etwas grösser an (vielleicht 500 px pro Schritt)


----------



## King Euro (7. Juli 2004)

Naja, mit dem Verkleinern ist das so'ne Sache, klappt auch nicht immer no toll! Wenn du z.B. ein Gitter hast und das als Pixelgrafik verkleinern willst, dann kommen da auch schon mal leicht Probleme auf. *aus Erfahrung sprech*


----------



## sconey (16. Juli 2004)

ajajaj... also doch Illustrator besorgen :S ist so teuer :S gibt es eine günstigere Alternative?


----------



## German (16. Juli 2004)

> gibt es eine günstigere Alternative?


Hi,

Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, daß mich Die Adobe-Gemeinde steinigt:
Das günstigste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Vectorprogrammen dürfte Coreldraw haben. 

Ich gebe aber zu Bedenken, dass man sich mit PS-Erfahrung im Illustrator sofort "zuhause" fühlt, dieser dann doch das eine oder andere mehr zu bieten hat und mit Sicherheit das professionellste Vectorprogramm sein dürfte.

Zu Deinem Logo:
Du kannst es ja erst mal in Photoshop mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen. 
Am Besten legst Du in der Pfadpalette für die einzelnen Elemente gleich eigene "Pfadebenen" an. Während dem  Flächen- und Konturenfüllen zeichnest Du eine Aktion auf. Wenn Du das Logo mal in einer anderen Größe brauchst löscht Du alle Ebenen, stellst die Bildgröße ein und startest einfach diese Aktion.

Und hast Du irgend wann mal den Illustrator kannst Du die Pfade aus PS ganz einfach nach AI kopieren ...


----------



## LRK (18. Juli 2004)

Äh, ich bin grad etwas confused. Wir reden hier doch von purer Vektorgrafik. Warum wird dann hier angesprochen, dass es beim nachträglichen Skalieren Qualitätsmängel gibt? Gerade bei Vektorgrafiken ist das doch ausgeschlossen wenn diese nicht in Pixelgrafiken exportiert werden.


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juli 2004)

Wer spricht denn hier von Qualitätsverlust bei Vektorgrafiken?


----------



## LRK (18. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von King Euro _
> *Naja, mit dem Verkleinern ist das so'ne Sache, klappt auch nicht immer no toll! Wenn du z.B. ein Gitter hast und das als Pixelgrafik verkleinern willst, dann kommen da auch schon mal leicht Probleme auf. *aus Erfahrung sprech* *





> _Original geschrieben von Lobi_
> *Also wenn du nur PS hast würd ich es gleich in einer "vernünftigen" Grösse erstellen und hinterher verkleinern.
> 
> Ist zwar auch nicht die tollste Lösung, aber immer noch besser als später vergrössern!
> ...


...die beiden etwa.


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juli 2004)

Hum, Lobi schreibt über ein weniger verlustreiches Verkleinern von Pixelgrafiken und der gute Euro spricht aus Erfahrung, dass es nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## KoMtuR (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von King Euro _
> *Naja, mit dem Verkleinern ist das so'ne Sache, klappt auch nicht immer no toll! Wenn du z.B. ein Gitter hast und das als Pixelgrafik verkleinern willst, dann kommen da auch schon mal leicht Probleme auf. *aus Erfahrung sprech* *



Wenn man lesen könnte.... Er schreibt sogar, dass es um Pixelgrafik geht


----------



## LRK (19. Juli 2004)

Aber warum tut er das wenn es in dem Thread um eine Logoerstellung mittels Vektorgrafik geht? 

EDIT:
Wie findet ihr eigentlich mein neues Ava-Logo?


----------



## Coranor (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LRK _
> *Aber warum tut er das wenn es in dem Thread um eine Logoerstellung mittels Vektorgrafik geht? *



Der Threadersteller hat hier um Hilfe bei der Logoerstellung mit Hilfe von Photoshop gebeten, und da gehört das erwähnte von den beiden doch dazu. Wie kann man nur so penibel sein? Und dann noch total Off-Topic werden?

Das folgende gehört meiner Meinung nämlich überhaupt nicht hier her:



> _Original geschrieben von LRK _
> *EDIT:
> Wie findet ihr eigentlich mein neues Ava-Logo?  *


----------



## LRK (19. Juli 2004)

Yikes, jetzt aber bremsen, jo.
Die ersten 5 Posts behandeln ausschließlich Vektorgrafik und dann fing wer an mit Vergrößern und Verkleinern was bei Vektorgrafiken eh untern Tisch fällt, wodrauf sich aber paar Leutz melden und ganz von Pixelakrobatik reden, was der Autor eigentlich außer Acht lassen wollte und sollte. 
Und dann meldet sich noch jemand ganz anderes und redet bei sowas wie meiner Frage von ärgstem Off-Topic... So Anpflaumen ist noch sehr viel weniger gern gesehen und absolut unötig.


----------



## Coranor (19. Juli 2004)

Was geht denn bei Dir ab?

Du beschwerst Dich praktisch, dass sich hier zwei Off-Topic verhalten, weil sie Pixelgrafik erwähnen, was ja zu PS gehört und der Threadersteller mit PS arbeitet und dann nimmst Dir das Recht heraus Off-Topic zu gehen, indem Du hier fragst, was man von Deinem neuen Avatar hält. Ich versteh die Welt bzw. tutorials.de nicht mehr...


----------



## Philip Kurz (19. Juli 2004)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich muss Coranor Recht geben. Schließlich deutet sconey in einem Post an, dass er nur Photoshop hat und die "Paint"-Variante machen muss ... sprich Pixel. Daraufhin hat Lobi über seine Erfahrungen über das Skalieren im Pixelbereich gepostet.

Aber ich bitte euch weitere Diskussionen per PM zu erledigen, denn nun wird es wirklich Offtopic


----------



## OHOLIBAH (20. Juli 2004)

Sorry schonmal vorher denn ich glaube das hier ist auch   .
Aber das muss jetzt raus:

Mit der "Paint" Variante wahr wohl eher das Vektorwerkzeug in PS gemeint, und nicht irgendeine Pixelbearbeitung.


----------



## LRK (20. Juli 2004)

Aber ich beschwer mich doch gor net. Ich hab' mich halt vergewissern wollen, dass das auch wirklich so ist. Und ich bin eh einer der letzten, die sich über Off-Topic beschweren. Da scheint was falsch rübergekommen zu sein. :-(


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Juli 2004)

... könnt Ihr jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema zurückkommen?  

Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wer alles einen Schlüssel für den Thread hat.


----------



## megabit (23. Juli 2004)

Hat eigendlich schon einer bemerkt, dass bei eurem gestreite der User, der den thread geöffnet hat nicht mehr mitspielt, weil nicht geholfen wird, sondern nur persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## Coranor (23. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von megabit _
> *Hat eigendlich schon einer bemerkt, dass bei eurem gestreite der User, der den thread geöffnet hat nicht mehr mitspielt, weil nicht geholfen wird, sondern nur persönlich angegriffen. *



Und deshalb holst Du den Thread wieder hervor und beginnst alles wieder von vorn?

Ich bin den thread nochmal durchgegangen und denke eher, dass sconeys Fragen eigentlich alle beantwortet worden sind. Vor allem German hat doch die perfekte Antwort für ihn geliefert (=> es wurde geholfen!), warum sollte er dann sich nochmals melden?

Bevor das jetzt wieder von vorne los geht, würde ich vorschlagen, dass vielleicht ein Mod den Thread dicht macht und falls sconey noch Fragen hätte kann er ja einen neuen auf machen, er weiss ja wie das geht.


----------

